# Duzzy's 130ltr (32gallon) Planted Tank Journal



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

G'day,

this is my first attempt at a full on planted tank. For a bit of history: my wife and I started like I am guessing everyone else did the standard kit with as many different types of fish as we could safely cram in, an ornament and some plants plonked here and there, we made some errors along the way too like putting in a half dozen angels and not knowing why they started dying off (overloading the biological filter) watching neons slowly disappear not realizing they were bite sized snacks for the angels that survived and grew. As time went on we gradually got some smarts and decided that angels were the fish for us and thats what we aim to keep in this tank, that and some rummy nose tetras and something in the clean up crew like sucker cats or a bristle nose pleco. During our learning curve we found a plant that for whatever reason we could not kill and had it thriving in our tank, Anubias planted with the rhizome deep in the gravel and they thrived they are a plant we love to look at and also being so tough they too will be in this tank .

Our tank is an aquaone 620T :600mm wide x 380cm deep x 600mm tall holding around 130litres (32 US Gallons)

Substrate: Aqua clay ground mixed with small amount of gravel mainly for depth and bulk

Solid Decoration's: Mopani drift wood Stones

Lighting: this week or next will be replacing the 40 watts of flouros with a T5 3x24w High output light that gives me .55 watts per liter or 2.25 watts per gallon

here is the light
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/T5-AQUARIUM-OVERHEA...1QQcmdZViewItem

Fertalising: The only part of this I have thought about is the DIY CO2 will be added

Plants wish list:

Glossostigma elatinoides
Eleocharis parvula Hair Grass
Echinodorus tenellus Pygmy chain sword
Weeping moss
Christmas moss

Hydrocotyle verticillata Whorled/Marsh Pennywort
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov' Java Fern (Crested Jave Fern)
Anubias afzelii
Anubias Nano
Didiplis diandra Blood star grass

Microsorum pteropus Java Fern
Anubias barteri Giant Anubias
Anubias barteri 'coffeefolia' Coffee Leaf Anubias
Lobelia cardinalis

Crinson sails amazon sword
Blyxa echinosperma Bamboo Plant
Myriophyllum aquaticum Brazilian Millfoil
Myriophyllum matogrossensis Red Stem Millfoil
Myriophyllum hippuroides Western Millfoil

Any way will keep adding post and pics as I go......

Regards Darren


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

G'day all,

tank was filled today, and now for the fun bit plants and fish. I decided to use thin black elastic to attach plants, went and looked and my drawing as to where I may want things and put the black elastic in place now so all I have to do is lift it and put the plants in place. Used 100% tank/rain water to fill. I hope to order the lights this week and will get some val and start my co2 going just a small bottle of DIY then will start adding plants as they arrive. But I have to cut my plant list down even though light shouldnt be an issue. I was going amazon but I just like to many other plants lol oh well here are some pics of the filled tank and finished hardscape. The second picture just showing one of the 20 spots I have elastic just in case I want to stick a plant there you have to look to spot it (other than the bit on the rock) and if I dont need them I can cut them off. Will also attach the black lami panel this week to the back of the tank....

Regards Darren


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Duzzy's 130ltr Planted Tank Journal (update)*

G'day all,

decided to get my first plants today and build and install my co2 system, there is also a shot of how I planted out out and what I used to wiegh plants down. Comments welcome

Darren

Co2 Reactor










Co2 manufacturing plant 










Weighing down plants










Updated tank pic, unsure of plants position yet but will decide over the next few days


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there,

having read a great deal and researched a great deal I built my CO2 factory, reactor and a on/off switch for when the lights are out. I don't know if that parts been done before but here they are










Ok so here comes the explanation. The CO2 Generator part is pretty standard, 2x2lt bottles I used cordial bottles I found the plastic to be stiffer than coke bottles or the like and the lids are about 2cm wider than coke bottles. That then runs into a gas separator to catch any discharge from the yeast stuff for that I used a 375ml coke bottle. All holes were drilled to the diameter of inside the tubing then cut on an angle pulled through with pliers to make air tight seals (no glue required).

Now this is where it gets different, I had read that co2 was not meant to really be used at night in the tank so decided to come up with a way to turn it off at night and have and its very successful so far. Because the co2 straight into the air would smell the house out, I use water to filter it before releasing.

1. For this chamber I used a tank gravel vacuum you will need to go to the hardware store and get a tight fitting cap and glue it to the other end of the clear tube (make sure the pointy end comes of if not you will need a second tight fitting cap but do not glue the second one.

2. Drill a hole in the pointed end cap to feed air line all the way to the bottom of the clear tube.

3. Fill with water until it is 2 inches from the top.

4. Put the cap on and you are done the open hole is the co2 gas outlet over night

Ok tubing to the tank. The tube coming out of the reactor needs to be cut and the middle part of a t piece inserted. Now cut 2 x 5cm pieces of tube push them onto the other 2 parts of the T

Now going from the t to the tank you need an airline tap and if you chose a valve but the tap goes between the t and the valve.

Now between the t and the co2 filter place another tap.

Ok when the lights are off you open the tap near the co2 filter and close the other one and in daylight vice versa

Below are some pictures. My reactor is a small powerhead and a baby bottle  Hope this helps some one.

Regards Darren


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow. That has to be the most elaborate DIY co2 system I've ever seen. Congrats. Only issue might be, which I had with DIY co2, is having consistent amounts of co2 when it is operating. You might be much better off with leaving the co2 running during the night. With changing the mixture every 2-3 weeks it you might be wasting a good deal of carbon. I did for a year (DIY co2) before switch to pressurized (so I understand). I keep co2 running at night with no ill affects on the shrimp, inverts or fish. My tank is at @35ppm of carbon with no problems on the livestock and the plants LOVE it.
This is just IMO. Cant' wait for the planted FTS.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, 

I was bored yesterday waiting for plants to arrive so made that or the switch part at least lol

Regards


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Amazing CO2 DIY project... show us more


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Jervis, got some plants yesterday will post a pic as soon as i get them in exactly where I want them

Regards Darren


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi 
Do you have any pics yet? I would love to see some


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

can we get a picture step by step for the co2 night filter, i like the idea *-*b


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there all and thanks.....I have been sick for a number of weeks as soon as I feel better I will post updates....

Regards Darren


----------

